# Just purchased the Kerma Diesel Tuner (formerly Duramax Tuning)



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Well after a bit of research and watching way too many YouTube videos I've decided to go with the Kerma (Your TDI Performance specialists! TDI Tuning Specialists. Your Exclusive Dealer for Bosio Nozzles in North America. Everything VW TDI related. Featuring VW turbo diesel engine maintenance and upgrade parts for your Volkswagen, and ECU tuning. | Kerma) Tuner which is the tune that was made by Duramaxtuner.com and then licensed/taken over by Kerma. It offers two modes: economy (25hp/35ft-lb) and performance (35hp/68ft-lb). I called and spoke to a gentleman and after he answered all of my questions I pulled the purchase trigger. I should have it within a week and look forward to taking it to the dyno to do a baseline stock and then a pull after each mode. Stay tuned.....


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

Good luck on the tune! I grew up in Raleigh so let me know how it goes. I doubt I will ever do any modifications, but that Doesn't mean I'm not interested in performance.


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

cammyfive said:


> ... I should have it within a week and look forward to taking it to the dyno to do a baseline stock and then a pull after each mode. Stay tuned.....


I am new to this forum as of tonight (after having test driven a 2015 CTD earlier today), so I haven't been tuned to your posting until just now.

As a current owner of a VW TDI, I have had some GREAT experiences with Kerma - so I suspect that you will be happy with your purchase in general. That said, I am hoping you can offer me some very specific details about your purchase:

1) do you know if this tuner can be used to revert the car back to stock at will (to make dealership repairs easier)?
2) is this tuner restricted to use with only one car, or can it be used among multiple vehicles?
3) assuming you have used this tune for ~a month now, can you please speak to your experience, and especially the change in fuel efficiency (ideally city vs highway changes)?

Thanks so much!

Mike


----------

